# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Best Fried Chicken?

## Kristine

Who has the best fried chicken consistently in Negril?  Thanks much, soon come  :Smile:

----------


## Bnewb

Here you go, Kristine...the thread below should help...so many yummy choices...everyone can continue to add more favs...

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ighlight=fried

----------


## Kristine

Thanks Bnewb  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

KFC in Sav La Mar

----------


## TAH

> KFC in Sav La Mar��


Burn the witch!

----------


## jojo p

Hey hey, the KFC in Sav rocks!  :Smile:    So TAH,  didn't see your name on feb roll call.........whats up ?  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

Hey jojo! We're not going to get to our annual "to foreign" trip until late March :Frown:  On top of that, it's still up in the air whether it'll be Negril or somewhere else this time. We just kinda feel like we've been there so many times in the past eight years, maybe we're missing something else that's out there. I've been to a lot of places, but the empress hasn't...

I was supposed to come down last month with my brother, but that kinda fell apart. I may still make a trip down yet this month if that itch gets bad enough, work is getting pretty nuts.

----------


## jojo p

I get ya... I have my eye on Cuba one of these times, but dang, Negril ha s a spell on me !!  :Smile:

----------


## lilmoe

Chicken Lavish

----------


## Jaherring

Shark's.

----------


## limeex2

> KFC in Sav La Mar


Isn't that like going to Taco Bell for Spanish food...

----------


## TAH

> I get ya... I have my eye on Cuba one of these times, but dang, Negril ha s a spell on me !!


Right now it's between Negril split w/ PA, St Johns, or Isla Mujeres. Having a real hard time choosing, they each have their ups and downs. Either way, JA will always be in the regular rotation.

----------


## Marko

If you ask any Jamaican they will say KFC.....it is der favorite place for fried chicken.....and Jamaicans are big fans of fried chicken
mi find Corner Bar/SeaView Restaurant at the start of One Love Drive/West End Rd has great inexpensive fried chicken....
also many of us are a fan of Chicken Lavish Fried Chicken.......plus der Conch soup is about da best around too.....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## yetta

There is a likkle place on the cliffs not far from Ricks called Mango Tree. This place has some awesome fried chicken on certain days. I rarely eat Fried...generally preferred jerked chicken...BUT, I had several pieces during our visit and it truly reminded me of my grandmothers chicken. Great stuff indeed and a good price. It wasn't greasy....crisp coating and tender and moist on the inside. The nice thing is that you can buy just one piece without sides, etc.

----------


## Kristine

Thank you all!  We will be spending a month 'pon da rock this reach.  We always do our fair share of jerk chicken and wanted to taste test some decent fried along with many of the other awesome offerings.  :Cool:

----------

